# Music seconda edizione: da mercoledì 6 dicembre su Canale 5



## fabri47 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Torna *Music*, programma condotto da *Paolo Bonolis* con la partecipazione di Luca Laurenti, in cui grandi nomi della musica e dello spettacolo, internazionali e nostrani, interpretano le canzoni della loro vita. E' la *seconda edizione* della trasmissione, dopo il successo della prima andata in onda nel mese di gennaio 2017. Music andrà in onda a partire da *mercoledì 6 dicembre*, in prima serata, su *Canale 5* per un totale di tre puntate (le altre due andranno in onda rispettivamente il 13 ed il 20 dicembre). 

Nell'elenco degli ospiti figurano il cantante rock statunitense *Marilyn Manson*, l'ex Oasis *Noel Gallagher*, l'interprete del tormentone estivo "Despacito" Luis Fonsi, l'attore *Mickey Rourke* e la leggenda del tennis John McEnroe, ma saranno presenti anche celebrità italiane come *Gianni Morandi*, Al Bano, Negramaro, Patty Pravo, Max Pezzali, Massimo Ranieri, *Riccardo Cocciante*, Giorgio Moroder, il vincitore della categoria Canto di Amici 2017 e disco di platino Riki, The Kolors, Francesca Michielin, Levante, *Checco Zalone*, Claudio Santamaria e Luca Zingaretti.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Dicembre 2017)




----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



NO VA BE  

ciaooooo hahahahahah


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Idolo Gianni


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Dicembre 2017)

Belli i tempi di Portrait of an american family...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2017)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Belli i tempi di Portrait of an american family...








Visti dal vivo 4 volte di cui una dal palco


----------



## fabri47 (6 Dicembre 2017)

L'ospitata di Manson di stasera entrerà nella storia (trash) della televisione ed un giorno diremo ai nostri figli "io c'ero". Chissà che siparietto cacceranno fuori Bonolis e Laurenti con lui, ci sarà da divertirsi.

E sticavoli della partita del Napoli, guarderò Music che con il "superospite" che ha è un evento imperdibile. Altro che Champions.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Visti dal vivo 4 volte di cui una dal palco



Lollo visto che sei dell'ambiente hai mai sentito una band che si chiama HIM, per caso sai come sono dal vivo?
Domani sera dovrei essere all'alcatraz a vederli e non so cosa aspettarmi


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'ospitata di Manson di stasera entrerà nella storia (trash) della televisione ed un giorno diremo ai nostri figli "io c'ero". Chissà che siparietto cacceranno fuori Bonolis e Laurenti con lui, ci sarà da divertirsi.
> 
> E sticavoli della partita del Napoli, guarderò Music che con il "superospite" che ha è un evento imperdibile. Altro che Champions.




Dai non ci credo..reggere un mappazzone di due ore con Bonolis è come sedersi sui propri testicoli...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lollo visto che sei dell'ambiente hai mai sentito una band che si chiama HIM, per caso sai come sono dal vivo?
> Domani sera dovrei essere all'alcatraz a vederli e non so cosa aspettarmi



Grandissimi , ti devono piacere però . 

Ps : Hai comprato il biglietto ? siamo sold out


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Grandissimi , ti devono piacere però .
> 
> Ps : Hai comprato il biglietto ? siamo sold out



Li ascoltavo a inizio 2000..diciamo che Razorblade Romance e Love Metal mi sono molto piaciuti come album..

I biglietti ce li ho da Maggio, adesso devo solo vedere se riesco a liberarmi da lavoro perché ho alcune grane da risolvere


----------



## fabri47 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dai non ci credo..reggere un mappazzone di due ore con Bonolis è come sedersi sui propri testicoli...


Non lo so se il programma sarà un mappazzone come dici tu, però Marilyn Manson su Canale 5 (che non fa mai ospitate da NESSUNA parte, nemmeno in USA se non in rarissimi casi) è un evento che rimarrà nelle teche per decenni. Poi ci sono anche altri grandi nomi come Noel Gallagher, Mickey Rourke, Giorgio Moroder ecc. Tanta roba, specie per un'emittente che ha come programmi di punta Uomini e Donne, il Grande Fratello e le schifezze della D'Urso.

Se questa trasmissione fosse andata in onda su Sky con conduttore Cattelan già sarebbero partiti i proclami "eh grande Sky, la pay tv è la meglio di tutte" e bla bla bla. Almeno riconosciamo che, per una volta, va in onda qualcosa di diverso nella tv digitale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non lo so se il programma sarà un mappazzone come dici tu, però Marilyn Manson su Canale 5 (che non fa mai ospitate da NESSUNA parte, nemmeno in USA se non in rarissimi casi) è un evento che rimarrà nelle teche per decenni. Poi ci sono anche altri grandi nomi come Noel Gallagher, Mickey Rourke, Giorgio Moroder ecc. Tanta roba, specie per un'emittente che ha come programmi di punta Uomini e Donne, il Grande Fratello e le schifezze della D'Urso.



Io ho visto la prima mezz'ora della prima puntata l'altra volta...volevo spararmi..Bonolis osceno..
Poi dopo la sua telecronaca del concerto di Vasco credo non potrei più ascoltarlo per oltre 7 secondi...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ho visto la prima mezz'ora della prima puntata l'altra volta...volevo spararmi..Bonolis osceno..
> Poi dopo la sua telecronaca del concerto di Vasco credo non potrei più ascoltarlo per oltre 7 secondi...


Beh il cast di questa edizione è moooooooolto più interessante. Nella prima, eccetto qualcuno, erano i soliti nomi ad esibirsi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Beh il cast di questa edizione è moooooooolto più interessante. Nella prima, eccetto qualcuno, erano i soliti nomi ad esibirsi.



Si però il problema per me resta "il manico"...bonolis è troppo one man show e troppo pesante..
L'anno scorso lo vidi intervistare simon le bon, una roba terribile..

Tra lui e Fazio è testa a testa su chi è più finto...


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Visti dal vivo 4 volte di cui una dal palco



Grande! Che hai ricacciato mo... Il Dead to the World tour  Spettacolo.

I tempi d'oro... e a quell'epoca non c'era ancora la lineup storica (Manson, John 5 [] Twiggy Ramirez, Pogo e Ginger Fish)


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Dicembre 2017)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Grande! Che hai ricacciato mo... Il Dead to the World tour  Spettacolo.
> 
> I tempi d'oro... e a quell'epoca non c'era ancora la lineup storica (Manson, John 5 [] Twiggy Ramirez, Pogo e Ginger Fish)



Tra l'altro io li ho conosciuti all epoca . dei matti da legare.


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro io li ho conosciuti all epoca . dei matti da legare.



Non oso immaginare...


----------

